# Yo guys, I'm an ENFP who's new to the forum and would appreciate some guidance!



## Pantali

Hello all, I'm an ENFP who has only discovered typology fairly recently. I thought it might be fun to join a typology forum like Personality Cafe but then I realised I have no idea what I'm doing on here; if anybody could give me an idea of what sort of forums they hang out on around here then I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Pantali and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Pantali. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Hi!


----------



## Nephilibata

Hello 

You can hang out on any forum you want, really. Get to know other types and/or talk about your interests. I'm also new here, but so far everyone's been nice and helpful. Just enjoy being here and take a look around


----------



## Pantali

Hi, nice to meet you!


----------



## Pantali

Thanks for the advice, Ocean Eyes! Could I ask what threads you like to hang out on? I'd like to check some of them out.


----------



## ectomorphine

Hey there! You might want to try ENFP forum first..


----------



## Pantali

Probably wouldn't be a bad idea, thanks!


----------



## Narcissus

I recently noticed ENFPs are usually really cool people so I'm now greeting every new ENFP XD Hello! 
Type forums (ENFP for you) are cool to start with, since you'll probably meet more like-minded people there(obviously), but I actually like the fact that you can talk about anything, anywhere... I'm usually just bored and visit 'general chat' and 'entertainment plaza' looking for some random stuff, but really, I think every category has something interesting to offer so I check them all out from time to time.


----------



## Pantali

Thanks man! You're INTP, right? I find you guys pretty great too, most of my friends IRL are INTPs and you're always fun to have discussions with!


----------



## General Lee Awesome




----------



## Pantali

Yo!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Thanks man! You're INTP, right? I find you guys pretty great too, most of my friends IRL are INTPs and you're always fun to have discussions with!


Indeed I am.  Hehe, seems like the enfp/intp combo is a powerful one. I don't know too many enfps in real life (though my mom is one), but I do appreciate the fact that you're rather tolerant when it comes to having to listen someone's semi-scientifically-philozophical rambling, while most people just give up in the middle of an intensive brainstorming XD


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> Indeed I am.  Hehe, seems like the enfp/intp combo is a powerful one. I don't know too many enfps in real life (though my mom is one), but I do appreciate the fact that you're rather tolerant when it comes to having to listen someone's semi-scientifically-philozophical rambling, while most people just give up in the middle of an intensive brainstorming XD


Dude I live for the rambling, I'm glad you guys listen to my random babbling about how humanity has stagnated evolutionary and questioning if the logic we all assume to be fact is the only or true kind of logic! I think it's great when Ti/Ne users and Ne/Fi users come together, plenty of interesting ideas come out of it!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Dude I live for the rambling, I'm glad you guys listen to my random babbling about how humanity has stagnated evolutionary and questioning if the logic we all assume to be fact is the only or true kind of logic! I think it's great when Ti/Ne users and Ne/Fi users come together, plenty of interesting ideas come out of it!


I've been too lazy to learn how these cognitive functions go in every type, but this Ti/Ne+Ne/Fi fusion sounds to me like nuclear physics. Both things may stick together because they're connected by the Ne part, but then you mix Ti with Fi and you get twice as much alternate ideas as you normally would. Hmmmm... Hope I still sound understandable


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> I've been too lazy to learn how these cognitive functions go in every type, but this Ti/Ne+Ne/Fi fusion sounds to me like nuclear physics. Both things may stick together because they're connected by the Ne part, but then you mix Ti with Fi and you get twice as much alternate ideas as you normally would. Hmmmm... Hope I still sound understandable


No you definitely make sense, Fi and Ti are such introspective functions that when you start throwing those ideas out through Ne it's just awesome; you get all of these wacky but well thought-out logical and emotional ideas coming out. It's pretty incredible.


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> No you definitely make sense, Fi and Ti are such introspective functions that when you start throwing those ideas out through Ne it's just awesome; you get all of these wacky but well thought-out logical and emotional ideas coming out. It's pretty incredible.


Logic and emotion working together, hand in hand. Something beautiful. :'>


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> Logic and emotion working together, hand in hand. Something beautiful. :'>


Yeah man! I get a little upset when people say that logic and emotion aren't compatible; they are, you just have to get the right balance of both.


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Yeah man! I get a little upset when people say that logic and emotion aren't compatible; they are, you just have to get the right balance of both.


My, my, that's my motto! High five, a million times! I sometimes get really tired of having to explain everybody that having a logical mind doesn't indicate I'm cold and devoid of emotions. Or, even worse, when someone states that people who strongly focus on feelings/emotions, are likely to be less intelligent that thinking types. I mean, seriously, this doesn't happen often, but I've heard such thing a few times. ;_;


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> My, my, that's my motto! High five, a million times! I sometimes get really tired of having to explain everybody that having a logical mind doesn't indicate I'm cold and devoid of emotions. Or, even worse, when someone states that people who strongly focus on feelings/emotions, are likely to be less intelligent that thinking types. I mean, seriously, this doesn't happen often, but I've heard such thing a few times. ;_;


Ughh don't get me started on people making stereotypes about logical or emotional people. I've even had people think I'm unintelligent because I'm more interested in humanities than sciences because they though that suggested I was illogical ;w;
Man, it must suck to have people think you're an emotionless robot just because you think logically :/ I'm sorry that people have been douches about it


----------



## PsychYouMind

Pantali said:


> Whoops, sorry! I think it might be, we do have a good read on people!
> 
> Hmm, I might give Fall Out Boy a listen, I've heard good things about them!


It's fine! I do that kind of thing all the time. 
For me, Fall Out Boy is a nice blend of meaningful lyrics and good beats. 
What about books? What sorts of things do you like to read?


----------



## Pantali

PsychYouMind said:


> It's fine! I do that kind of thing all the time.
> For me, Fall Out Boy is a nice blend of meaningful lyrics and good beats.
> What about books? What sorts of things do you like to read?


At the moment I'm reading some Gothic novels for school which I'm enjoying! But I like surreal, allegorical, character-driven and fairy tale inspired stories. I'm about to start reading some stuff by Oscar Wilde too so that will be interesting! ovo How about you?


----------



## PsychYouMind

Pantali said:


> At the moment I'm reading some Gothic novels for school which I'm enjoying! But I like surreal, allegorical, character-driven and fairy tale inspired stories. I'm about to start reading some stuff by Oscar Wilde too so that will be interesting! ovo How about you?


What sort of Gothic? Like Bram Stoker? 
I like those kinds of books as well! The more they are steeped in symbolism and magical-ness the better! 
Have you ever heard of Laini Taylor's 'Daughter of Smoke and Bone'?
Oscar Wilde is awesome! I love his quotes. He's and ENFP as well, isn't he? I read the picture of Dorian Grey a few years ago. I don't think I have had the opportunity to read any of his other works yet :/ 

Right now I am reading 'The Hero With A Thousand Faces' by Joesph Campbell, which explores the hero's journey/monomyth and how it exists in and across all cultures and peoples. I have also been meaning to read some classic literature, such as 'Lord of the Flies'. I tried to read it as a child and I was horrified. So, now that I have a more mature perspective, I am hoping that I will be able to get more out of it. 
I really enjoy Tolkien; I have read all his books about Middle Earth. I am an avid fan of Sherlock Holmes as well. Whether it is the books or the BBC series.


----------



## Pantali

PsychYouMind said:


> What sort of Gothic? Like Bram Stoker?
> I like those kinds of books as well! The more they are steeped in symbolism and magical-ness the better!
> Have you ever heard of Laini Taylor's 'Daughter of Smoke and Bone'?
> Oscar Wilde is awesome! I love his quotes. He's and ENFP as well, isn't he? I read the picture of Dorian Grey a few years ago. I don't think I have had the opportunity to read any of his other works yet :/
> 
> Right now I am reading 'The Hero With A Thousand Faces' by Joesph Campbell, which explores the hero's journey/monomyth and how it exists in and across all cultures and peoples. I have also been meaning to read some classic literature, such as 'Lord of the Flies'. I tried to read it as a child and I was horrified. So, now that I have a more mature perspective, I am hoping that I will be able to get more out of it.
> I really enjoy Tolkien; I have read all his books about Middle Earth. I am an avid fan of Sherlock Holmes as well. Whether it is the books or the BBC series.


I'd like to read some of Stoker's work but I haven't yet! I've just found a copy of Dorian Grey as that's considered Gothic and some stuff by Poe to read and I'm studying Frankenstein at school currently.
Wilde was indeed an ENFP! One of the greatest, I think.

A Thousand Faces sounds really cool! I might look into that one!


----------



## PsychYouMind

Pantali said:


> I'd like to read some of Stoker's work but I haven't yet! I've just found a copy of Dorian Grey as that's considered Gothic and some stuff by Poe to read and I'm studying Frankenstein at school currently.
> Wilde was indeed an ENFP! One of the greatest, I think.
> 
> A Thousand Faces sounds really cool! I might look into that one!


Poe is awesome! I think my favorite one, so far, is 'The Pit and The Pendulum'. Have you seen 'The Raven' with John Cusack?


----------



## Narcissus

Aww so I'm legit *feels proud*

btw Stoker is a good direction, Dracula rocks  I like the fact that it consists of notes and fragments of diaries of the involved characters.


----------



## Pantali

PsychYouMind said:


> Poe is awesome! I think my favorite one, so far, is 'The Pit and The Pendulum'. Have you seen 'The Raven' with John Cusack?


I haven't seen any redition of The Raven I but I just got a copy of The Pit and the Pendulum!



pagan astronaut said:


> Aww so I'm legit *feels proud*
> 
> btw Stoker is a good direction, Dracula rocks  I like the fact that it consists of notes and fragments of diaries of the involved characters.


Oooh, I'm even more intrigued now!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> I haven't seen any redition of The Raven I but I just got a copy of The Pit and the Pendulum!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I'm even more intrigued now!


I would also help you with Poe but some time ago I got a collection of all his works, read them all and I can't decide which one is my favourite  
He actually wrote a science fiction story called "Mellonta Tauta", I remember that was one of my favourites. He was actually pretty good at writing funny stuff as well as the gothic horror and love stories


----------



## tanstaafl28

@Pantali

WELCOME!


----------



## Pantali

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Pantali
> 
> WELCOME!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> I would also help you with Poe but some time ago I got a collection of all his works, read them all and I can't decide which one is my favourite
> He actually wrote a science fiction story called "Mellonta Tauta", I remember that was one of my favourites. He was actually pretty good at writing funny stuff as well as the gothic horror and love stories


Ooh, that sounds really interesting! I'll definitely try to get my hands on some more of Poe's stuff!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Ooh, that sounds really interesting! I'll definitely try to get my hands on some more of Poe's stuff!


They're worth it. Poe's one of my all-time favourites. From the less known works, I would recommend "Thou Art The Man", "How to write a Blackwood article" and then "A Predicament" (these two stories are connected), "Three Sundays in a Week". Most of these are grotesque/satire. As for the poems, I remember I liked "Ulalume" and "Bridal Ballad" and "The Sleeper".

Hmm... If you like allegorical and fantastic books, you could perhaps try with Ray Bradbury's "Martian Chronicles". It's actually philosophical rather than common science fiction. and it's no. 1 on my fav list


----------



## Grandalf

ENFP's are awesome with their boundless energy and boundless ideas :happy::crazy:

Just watch out for the Gestapo (site monitors )


----------



## Nephilibata

Pantali said:


> Thanks for the advice, Ocean Eyes! Could I ask what threads you like to hang out on? I'd like to check some of them out.


Oh hey, I'm so sorry! I didn't see your comment until now. I'm probably in the cognitive function or INFJ forum a lot. There are no specific threads that come to mind right now...but I'd recommend looking at How INTJs view the other types in gif form, it's hilarious.


----------



## Pantali

JA Grey said:


> ENFP's are awesome with their boundless energy and boundless ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch out for the Gestapo (site monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Mate, I'm too much of a pussy to do anything that might get me in trouble with the mods. I'd be scared to shit post in the spam threads! D:

The Mods seem fine to me though. Some of the rules of the site are questionable but I've been looking through the ban thread and I don't think they inflict punishment unless it's called for.


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> Pantali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that sounds really interesting! I'll definitely try to get my hands on some more of Poe's stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> They're worth it. Poe's one of my all-time favourites. From the less known works, I would recommend "Thou Art The Man", "How to write a Blackwood article" and then "A Predicament" (these two stories are connected), "Three Sundays in a Week". Most of these are grotesque/satire. As for the poems, I remember I liked "Ulalume" and "Bridal Ballad" and "The Sleeper".
> 
> Hmm... If you like allegorical and fantastic books, you could perhaps try with Ray Bradbury's "Martian Chronicles". It's actually philosophical rather than common science fiction. and it's no. 1 on my fav list
Click to expand...

These all sound wonderful! I have read F 451 and wasn't impressed so I hope his other stuff is a little different!


----------



## Pantali

Ocean Eyes said:


> Pantali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Ocean Eyes! Could I ask what threads you like to hang out on? I'd like to check some of them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey, I'm so sorry! I didn't see your comment until now. I'm probably in the cognitive function or INFJ forum a lot. There are no specific threads that come to mind right now...but I'd recommend looking at How INTJs view the other types in gif form, it's hilarious.
Click to expand...

No worries! I didn't know how to quote comments back then, I'm not surprised you missed it!

The INTJ thread sounds like fun, I might check it out. Thanks!


----------



## PsychYouMind

Pantali said:


> I haven't seen any redition of The Raven I but I just got a copy of The Pit and the Pendulum!


Awesome! 'The Raven' is pretty good. Basically, it is about Edgar Allen Poe and a serial killer who is copying his stories.


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> These all sound wonderful! I have read F 451 and wasn't impressed so I hope his other stuff is a little different!


I didn't have an opportunity to read Fahrenheit, but I like Martian Chronicles because of how he portrayed the Martians, in opposition to Humans (Martians are sort of a picture of how Humans _should_ be, if that makes sense). (As far as I know, there are no aliens in F451 ;P) ...In one chapter, there is also a reference to one of Poe's horror stories.


----------



## PsychYouMind

pagan astronaut said:


> They're worth it. Poe's one of my all-time favourites. From the less known works, I would recommend "Thou Art The Man", "How to write a Blackwood article" and then "A Predicament" (these two stories are connected), "Three Sundays in a Week". Most of these are grotesque/satire. As for the poems, I remember I liked "Ulalume" and "Bridal Ballad" and "The Sleeper".
> 
> Hmm... If you like allegorical and fantastic books, you could perhaps try with Ray Bradbury's "Martian Chronicles". It's actually philosophical rather than common science fiction. and it's no. 1 on my fav list


Do you think I might be able to find some of Poe's stuff online? 
Is "Martian Chronicles" a series?


----------



## Narcissus

PsychYouMind said:


> I agree! I am having so much fun reading your's and pagan astronauts posts, lol! I am sitting here grinning like an idiot XD
> 
> I am really interested in MBTI. I like to see if I can figure out the types of people I know. I am actually pretty good at it! Right now, I am learning about the functions.
> I also like to write. I am not very consistent with it, however, I have been trying. I love reading! Whether it is fantasy or intellectual non-fiction, such as Jung or Joesph Campbell.
> 
> I could go on and on about all my interests, lol! For now, I will let that suffice.


Wait but that means you know about our plan of achieving world domination while sporting fancy animal masks so that noone can identify us! ;___; We've been so indiscreet!

btw high five, I love Tolkien, too


----------



## PsychYouMind

JA Grey said:


> ENFP's are awesome with their boundless energy and boundless ideas :happy::crazy:
> 
> Just watch out for the Gestapo (site monitors )


Thanks :blushed:

Are they really strict or something?


----------



## PsychYouMind

Pantali said:


> These all sound wonderful! I have read F 451 and wasn't impressed so I hope his other stuff is a little different!


What didn't you like about F 451?


----------



## Narcissus

PsychYouMind said:


> Do you think I might be able to find some of Poe's stuff online?
> Is "Martian Chronicles" a series?


I suppose so... I remember I was reading King Pest online, it might have even be on Wikipedia, but I'm not sure. 
Martian Chronicles is one book, but if I remember correctly, some of the chapters were first published separately. I'd say it's a set of short stories that come nicely together.


----------



## PsychYouMind

pagan astronaut said:


> Wait but that means you know about our plan of achieving world domination while sporting fancy animal masks so that noone can identify us! ;___; We've been so indiscreet!
> 
> btw high five, I love Tolkien, too


Well, luckily, I don't know what you look like, so, you are pretty safe. 

*gives the highest of fives* Tolkien fans shall inherit Middle Earth. I am guessing your avatar is Thranduil? So, yeah, I will be ruling Middle Earth, so, you don't have to worry about me exposing your identities when you take over this world. We could probably even find an INTJ to build us a portal, so we can visit one another and have awesome elvish tea parties.


----------



## Narcissus

PsychYouMind said:


> Well, luckily, I don't know what you look like, so, you are pretty safe.
> 
> *gives the highest of fives* Tolkien fans shall inherit Middle Earth. I am guessing your avatar is Thranduil? So, yeah, I will be ruling Middle Earth, so, you don't have to worry about me exposing your identities when you take over this world. We could probably even find an INTJ to build us a portal, so we can visit one another and have awesome elvish tea parties.


I like my profile pic too much to delete it so---- uh... 
My avatar is an alien guy but everybody takes him for an elf because of the ears XD 
Btw. Aren't we basically in (post)Middle Earth right now? There must be a reason why Tolkien stated we now begin the 6th age ;_;
but everything is possible with someone who writes a whole epic story just to make a pun on the word "Atlantis"


----------



## PsychYouMind

pagan astronaut said:


> I like my profile pic too much to delete it so---- uh...
> My avatar is an alien guy but everybody takes him for an elf because of the ears XD
> Btw. Aren't we basically in (post)Middle Earth right now? There must be a reason why Tolkien stated we now begin the 6th age ;_;
> but everything is possible with someone who writes a whole epic story just to make a pun on the word "Atlantis"


Oh, that was my bad. I saw the crown/headband thingy, the hair, and the colors of the clothes and assumed it was Thranduil. I didn't even notice the ears. :/ What is he from? 

Yeah, that's true, I forgot about that. Okay, you can have (post) Middle Earth. XD 
If I remember correctly, Tolkien created the stories of Middle Earth as a sort of mythology for England. Because he felt that England didn't have a proper mythology due to the Norman conquest.


----------



## Narcissus

PsychYouMind said:


> Oh, that was my bad. I saw the crown/headband thingy, the hair, and the colors of the clothes and assumed it was Thranduil. I didn't even notice the ears. :/ What is he from?
> 
> Yeah, that's true, I forgot about that. Okay, you can have (post) Middle Earth. XD
> If I remember correctly, Tolkien created the stories of Middle Earth as a sort of mythology for England. Because he felt that England didn't have a proper mythology due to the Norman conquest.


He is from my head. I drew him. not that I'm boasting or anything 
Hehe. Np, most people seem to not remember.
Yeah I know. That was a crazy idea, don't you think? INFPs are weeeird.  He must have had had one hell of a nerve for that.


----------



## PsychYouMind

pagan astronaut said:


> He is from my head. I drew him. not that I'm boasting or anything
> Hehe. Np, most people seem to not remember.
> Yeah I know. That was a crazy idea, don't you think? INFPs are weeeird.  He must have had had one hell of a nerve for that.


That is really cool! You have quite a lot of talent! 
Most of the time I remember it, just not when it is convenient. Haha. 
It was pretty creative of him, I'll say. I read something about how Tolkien wrote a story (or maybe a poem) and he was about to show it to one of his colleague's and the colleague was all like "It better not be another story about elves", and it was. :laughing: 
LOL my dad is an INFP, so I grew up with it.


----------



## Narcissus

PsychYouMind said:


> That is really cool! You have quite a lot of talent!
> Most of the time I remember it, just not when it is convenient. Haha.
> It was pretty creative of him, I'll say. I read something about how Tolkien wrote a story (or maybe a poem) and he was about to show it to one of his colleague's and the colleague was all like "It better not be another story about elves", and it was. :laughing:
> LOL my dad is an INFP, so I grew up with it.


Why thank you!
Oh yeah, I think this anecdote is a real classic among the fandom members.  
I wonder if I know any INFPs irl. But my mom's an ENFP (guess you'd both get along very well with her ;P), and she's probably one of the craziest members of your species, actually.


----------



## PsychYouMind

pagan astronaut said:


> Why thank you!
> Oh yeah, I think this anecdote is a real classic among the fandom members.
> I wonder if I know any INFPs irl. But my mom's an ENFP (guess you'd both get along very well with her ;P), and she's probably one of the craziest members of your species, actually.


Crazier than average ENFP? How so (if you don't mind my asking)? My uncle is an ENFP like me. He is pretty low key though, at least around me. 
I only know a couple INFP's; my dad, my aunt, and I think _maybe_ an acquaintance of mine is one.


----------



## Narcissus

PsychYouMind said:


> Crazier than average ENFP? How so (if you don't mind my asking)? My uncle is an ENFP like me. He is pretty low key though, at least around me.
> I only know a couple INFP's; my dad, my aunt, and I think _maybe_ an acquaintance of mine is one.


Oooooh now that I think of it maybe it's just that I spend more time with her than any other ENFP I know (not thet there are lots of them ), so she might have subconsciously lowered my immunity to her ENFP brain waves  
Hmmm. Well, I'm almost certain I don't know any INFPs. I sometimes fail at recognizing if someone's actually an extrovert or an introvert. I was sure my dad's one hell of an I, but it turns out he's actually a social creature  (he's an ENxJ)


----------



## PsychYouMind

pagan astronaut said:


> Oooooh now that I think of it maybe it's just that I spend more time with her than any other ENFP I know (not thet there are lots of them ), so she might have subconsciously lowered my immunity to her ENFP brain waves
> Hmmm. Well, I'm almost certain I don't know any INFPs. I sometimes fail at recognizing if someone's actually an extrovert or an introvert. I was sure my dad's one hell of an I, but it turns out he's actually a social creature  (he's an ENxJ)


Haha, I wasn't aware that was a talent of ours  

Is your dad more introverted around you or something? I know that sort of thing has thrown me off before.


----------



## Narcissus

PsychYouMind said:


> Haha, I wasn't aware that was a talent of ours
> 
> Is your dad more introverted around you or something? I know that sort of thing has thrown me off before.


Try using it on people and see if it works 

Well, he's kind of a sciencist, works as an archeologist and spends most of his time researching something or working on documentation. Plus, I often have to listen to my overly extroverted mom complaining about his "inexpressiveness and unsociability" but maybe it's because they don't really fit each other very well. We have lots of mutual interests with my dad, though, so we both go extrovert when we talk, even though I am a really, really introverted person IRL. I wish I had a good opportunity to make an observation during some wild party. That's what I always do when I attend one: I sit and observe, and that's always the best situation to tell Is from Es


----------



## Pantali

Ahhh people are getting friendly on my intro thread, this is an ENFP dream come true ;w;



PsychYouMind said:


> What didn't you like about F 451?


I felt it was written very rigidly and mechanically and thematically it was a poor man's Brave New World, which is a book I enjoyed quite a lot! I think Bradbury honestly could have just taken the last twenty pages, expand them a bit and publish that and it would have been a much better book.



PsychYouMind said:


> Awesome! 'The Raven' is pretty good. Basically, it is about Edgar Allen Poe and a serial killer who is copying his stories.


That sounds pretty cool actually! I'll have to see if I can find it!



pagan astronaut said:


> I didn't have an opportunity to read Fahrenheit, but I like Martian Chronicles because of how he portrayed the Martians, in opposition to Humans (Martians are sort of a picture of how Humans _should_ be, if that makes sense). (As far as I know, there are no aliens in F451 ;P) ...In one chapter, there is also a reference to one of Poe's horror stories.


Sounds excellleeentt, I'll definitely look into that one!


----------



## PsychYouMind

pagan astronaut said:


> Try using it on people and see if it works
> 
> Well, he's kind of a sciencist, works as an archeologist and spends most of his time researching something or working on documentation. Plus, I often have to listen to my overly extroverted mom complaining about his "inexpressiveness and unsociability" but maybe it's because they don't really fit each other very well. We have lots of mutual interests with my dad, though, so we both go extrovert when we talk, even though I am a really, really introverted person IRL. I wish I had a good opportunity to make an observation during some wild party. That's what I always do when I attend one: I sit and observe, and that's always the best situation to tell Is from Es


Archeology, huh? That is really cool! Does he work in the field a lot? 
I like to observe and mingle at social events. I usually observe people from a distance for a second, so I can sort of feel them out, and then approach them. 

Is that Toothless in your forum signature?


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Ahhh people are getting friendly on my intro thread, this is an ENFP dream come true ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> I felt it was written very rigidly and mechanically and thematically it was a poor man's Brave New World, which is a book I enjoyed quite a lot! I think Bradbury honestly could have just taken the last twenty pages, expand them a bit and publish that and it would have been a much better book.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty cool actually! I'll have to see if I can find it!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds excellleeentt, I'll definitely look into that one!


Lol maybe ENFPs are all that kind of fantasy creatures that walk around leaving a trail of lush flora behind them 

I hope you'll like it, "rigid" and "mechanical" are not the words I'd use to describe that book :>


----------



## PsychYouMind

Pantali said:


> Ahhh people are getting friendly on my intro thread, this is an ENFP dream come true ;w;
> 
> I felt it was written very rigidly and mechanically and thematically it was a poor man's Brave New World, which is a book I enjoyed quite a lot! I think Bradbury honestly could have just taken the last twenty pages, expand them a bit and publish that and it would have been a much better book.
> 
> That sounds pretty cool actually! I'll have to see if I can find it!
> 
> Sounds excellleeentt, I'll definitely look into that one!


Yeah, it was rather rigid in some ways. I haven't read Brave New World yet, so, I will have to check it out so I can see the similarities.


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> Lol maybe ENFPs are all that kind of fantasy creatures that walk around leaving a trail of lush flora behind them
> 
> I hope you'll like it, "rigid" and "mechanical" are not the words I'd use to describe that book :>


Most certainly, I always think of NFs as magical creatures!

And excellent! Man, I can read stuff that doesn't have a great story, but if it doesn't either have well-developed characters, good writing or interesting themes I can't read it. :/ But MC sounds like it'll be a blast!


----------



## Pantali

PsychYouMind said:


> I can see how it might be perceived as rigid in some ways. I haven't read Brave New World yet, so, I will have to check it out so I can see the similarities.


Brave New World basically takes the critique on consumerism and lack of meaningful relationships up to 100000 and is honestly a little heartbreaking. If there's one thing I did like about F 451 was it's ending and how hopeful it was, but you don't have that luxury in BNW!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Yeah, I was thinking maybe ENFJs for eastern dragons?
> 
> What if you walked normally whilst high? Like you became the opposite of yourself D:


So that's settled then!

Who knows, it may make me act like the opposite, but it may also make everything even more exaggerrated. gonna have to check


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> So that's settled then!
> 
> Who knows, it may make me act like the opposite, but it may also make everything even more exaggerrated. gonna have to check


Pffft please be careful not to go too far!

Do you think that griffins would be an SJ type? They seem to fit well.


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Pffft please be careful not to go too far!
> 
> Do you think that griffins would be an SJ type? They seem to fit well.


I was joking  Weeell, INTPs are said to be most likely to get lost because of drug abuse but I've always been a very careful one

I've never been pondering the SJ types but that may be... I rarely think of Sensors, dunno why. :| We also still don't know what INFPs might be.


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> I was joking
> 
> I've never been pondering the SJ types but that may be... I rarely think of Sensors, dunno why. :| We also still don't know what INFPs might be.


I was playing along badly, I'm too tired to be funny rn and most people don't get my humour anyway, sorry! @[email protected]

INFP would be something kindly but reclusive, possibly a forest faun?


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> I was playing along badly, I'm too tired to be funny rn and most people don't get my humour anyway, sorry! @[email protected]
> 
> INFP would be something kindly but reclusive, possibly a forest faun?


Same here, people rarely get my jokes, and ironically, that's why sometimes I don't know if the other person is joking or not so I thought it will be better to not say "meh. What's the worst that could happen?" Also most of my jokes are actually in bad taste. 

For some reason I often read opinions on INFPs that say they're the type most likely to initiate an uprising/revolution so I was hesitant. I was thinking of something like dryads or some other kind of forest nymphs/spirits. Fauns seem more playful and actually extroverted to me

Now that I think of it, I guess I know why that guy thought I walk like a dope. I had my mp3 turned on and for some reason, music always has a very big influence on me so who knows, I might have been actually high at that moment


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> Same here, people rarely get my jokes, and ironically, that's why sometimes I don't know if the other person is joking or not so I thought it will be better to not say "meh. What's the worst that could happen?" Also most of my jokes are actually in bad taste.
> 
> For some reason I often read opinions on INFPs that say they're the type most likely to initiate an uprising/revolution so I was hesitant. I was thinking of something like dryads or some other kind of forest nymphs/spirits. Fauns seem more playful and actually extroverted to me
> 
> Now that I think of it, I guess I know why that guy thought I walk like a dope. I had my mp3 turned on and for some reason, music always has a very big influence on me so who knows, I might have been actually high at that moment


Me too, what is N humour? Nobody knows.

Honestly fauns seem very introverted to me, but maybe that's just because I associate them with deer. I think forest spirits fit well too!

And it's pretty interesting what music can do to a persons mood!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Me too, what is N humour? Nobody knows.
> 
> Honestly fauns seem very introverted to me, but maybe that's just because I associate them with deer. I think forest spirits fit well too!
> 
> And it's pretty interesting what music can do to a persons mood!


Most of the time, even the N doesn't know! But, oh, this makes life so interesting because you never know what's gonna make you laugh 

That's interesting. Somehow, the deer connection for me just sort of "was there" and I never tried to give them deer-ish traits. To me they're rather that sort of imp-ish wild dancers that play flutes and lure humans into the deepest of woods 

Yeeeah it's crazy. I remember attending one pagan folk concert (that alone sounds weird enough) and, well, normally I rarely even try to dance, even if I'm on a party where I know everybody and feel comfortable. Thee's always really bad music on parties like that. But that one time, I danced the night away and, what's even more funny, I didn't feel tired at all. Wild!


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> Most of the time, even the N doesn't know! But, oh, this makes life so interesting because you never know what's gonna make you laugh
> 
> That's interesting. Somehow, the deer connection for me just sort of "was there" and I never tried to give them deer-ish traits. To me they're rather that sort of imp-ish wild dancers that play flutes and lure humans into the deepest of woods
> 
> Yeeeah it's crazy. I remember attending one pagan folk concert (that alone sounds weird enough) and, well, normally I rarely even try to dance, even if I'm on a party where I know everybody and feel comfortable. Thee's always really bad music on parties like that. But that one time, I danced the night away and, what's even more funny, I didn't feel tired at all. Wild!


Hmm maybe your fauns are ESFPs, they certainly sound as energetic and playful as they are!

But that's awesome! I would love to go to a festival similar to the one you went to one day!
You know, when I was really depressed a few years ago I used to listen to really upsetting music all the time. It was kinda cathartic. I guess I like to wallow in my feelings.


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Hmm maybe your fauns are ESFPs, they certainly sound as energetic and playful as they are!
> 
> But that's awesome! I would love to go to a festival similar to the one you went to one day!
> You know, when I was really depressed a few years ago I used to listen to really upsetting music all the time. It was kinda cathartic. I guess I like to wallow in my feelings.


After all, deers leap around a lot, maybe they're playful, but they're just too shy to be themselves in the presence of humans 

But it's always a lottery for me because my inner introvert gets in my way too often so I only go to concerts of the very favourite bands. If I don't get 100% tuned in, I get awfully irritated by the crowd around ;_;

Interesting. I've heard a theory that Feelers are more likely to listen to music to set themselves in the desired mood, while Thinkers tend to choose the tunes that fit their current state of mind, but I think it's either a big generalization or statistics are actually accidental  I do both things. However I noticed that if I'm not into a certain thing at the moment and someone else tries to play it, I will most likely ask if I can change it to something else, while my mom will accept anything, anytime. 
Also it's interesting how some people, when sad, listen to sad music to let the feelings out and feel better afterwards, like you did (or so I understand it?), while others listen to happy tunes to lift their spirits.
But I guess there aren't really any special rules for Ts and Fs


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> After all, deers leap around a lot, maybe they're playful, but they're just too shy to be themselves in the presence of humans
> 
> But it's always a lottery for me because my inner introvert gets in my way too often so I only go to concerts of the very favourite bands. If I don't get 100% tuned in, I get awfully irritated by the crowd around ;_;
> 
> Interesting. I've heard a theory that Feelers are more likely to listen to music to set themselves in the desired mood, while Thinkers tend to choose the tunes that fit their current state of mind, but I think it's either a big generalization or statistics are actually accidental  I do both things. However I noticed that if I'm not into a certain thing at the moment and someone else tries to play it, I will most likely ask if I can change it to something else, while my mom will accept anything, anytime.
> Also it's interesting how some people, when sad, listen to sad music to let the feelings out and feel better afterwards, like you did (or so I understand it?), while others listen to happy tunes to lift their spirits.
> But I guess there aren't really any special rules for Ts and Fs


Crowds at concerts can be so annoying but luckily I find I can usually get caught in the music if the musicians put a lot of heart into it.

I think I listened to a lot of sad music because it made me feel understood when I felt totally alone. I honestly never actually 'deal' with my feelings, I can't really control them. I find I usually only feel anxious or depressed when my self-esteem is low so I guess the music helped me to love myself again? I honestly think that by wallowing in my feelings I got to the core of my issues so I honestly do think it was a form of catharsis for me!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Crowds at concerts can be so annoying but luckily I find I can usually get caught in the music if the musicians put a lot of heart into it.
> 
> I think I listened to a lot of sad music because it made me feel understood when I felt totally alone. I honestly never actually 'deal' with my feelings, I can't really control them. I find I usually only feel anxious or depressed when my self-esteem is low so I guess the music helped me to love myself again? I honestly think that by wallowing in my feelings I got to the core of my issues so I honestly do think it was a form of catharsis for me!


Of course, this is probably the most important part. There are some skilled musicians that can do wonders but act like craftsmans rather than artists and there's no... _feel_ in their playing  That pagan folk band was crazy but I also remember that before the show, the leader did some weird magic ritual thing because apparently, he's also a shaman, so maybe that's why even I have gone wild that night, lol

Oooh, that may be it! And it actually sounds like a good thing, most therapies start with identifying and understanding one's emotions and reasons so if the same things can be achieved just by listening to the right kind of music, this is wonderful. I always thought music is real-life magic 
What's even more amazing, you don't even have to sit next to the musician, all the feelings are expressed by instruments and voices, whoooa this is so far out ;___; oh oh. My mind begins to wander again!


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> Of course, this is probably the most important part. There are some skilled musicians that can do wonders but act like craftsmans rather than artists and there's no... _feel_ in their playing  That pagan folk band was crazy but I also remember that before the show, the leader did some weird magic ritual thing because apparently, he's also a shaman, so maybe that's why even I have gone wild that night, lol
> 
> Oooh, that may be it! And it actually sounds like a good thing, most therapies start with identifying and understanding one's emotions and reasons so if the same things can be achieved just by listening to the right kind of music, this is wonderful. I always thought music is real-life magic
> What's even more amazing, you don't even have to sit next to the musician, all the feelings are expressed by instruments and voices, whoooa this is so far out ;___; oh oh. My mind begins to wander again!


Sounds awesome!

Yeah man, I find art of any kind incredibly therapeutic, especially if I can identify with it! I'm naturally fairy self-aware and think deeply about my feelings and behaviours so I have a good understanding of myself and feelings but I guess music can help me feel as though others can reach the same understanding about me. I chose the Orwell quote in my signature for good reason! ;p


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> Sounds awesome!
> 
> Yeah man, I find art of any kind incredibly therapeutic, especially if I can identify with it! I'm naturally fairy self-aware and think deeply about my feelings and behaviours so I have a good understanding of myself and feelings but I guess music can help me feel as though others can reach the same understanding about me. I chose the Orwell quote in my signature for good reason! ;p


I've been wondering for some time why I find music the most influencing, even though I myself am all into visual arts. But maybe it's because when you look at a painting, you see the colours and identify the strokes left by the paintbrush but it's somewhat less 'direct' form of emotional expression than music... Less direct connection with the person on the other side. Or maybe because I have little knowledge concerning the technical side of music so I subconsciously perceive it like it's actual magic  And literature, well, this one varies a lot... It can be dry and intellectual but once in a while you read something that suddenly causes your mind and spirit to spin wildly! 
As for the Orwell quote, I think love should _follow_ understanding, as in, you can't have real happiness with the other person if you don't understand each other, and love should be the consequence of the reached understanding. just my thoughts. also maybe the reason why i'm still single

my signature changes all the time because i can't listen to one song constantly ehehehe


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> I've been wondering for some time why I find music the most influencing, even though I myself am all into visual arts. But maybe it's because when you look at a painting, you see the colours and identify the strokes left by the paintbrush but it's somewhat less 'direct' form of emotional expression than music... Less direct connection with the person on the other side. Or maybe because I have little knowledge concerning the technical side of music so I subconsciously perceive it like it's actual magic  And literature, well, this one varies a lot... It can be dry and intellectual but once in a while you read something that suddenly causes your mind and spirit to spin wildly!
> As for the Orwell quote, I think love should _follow_ understanding, as in, you can't have real happiness with the other person if you don't understand each other, and love should be the consequence of the reached understanding. just my thoughts. also maybe the reason why i'm still single
> 
> my signature changes all the time because i can't listen to one song constantly ehehehe


I suppose it's almost because you can hear an artists emotion in their voice when they sing and in the way they play their instruments. It's harder to convey direct emotion with art and literature because, in a way, they're less spontaneous? Or maybe it's not and I'm just talking crap :|

I completely agree with you! I chose the quote because I think that love is, at it's core, an understanding of another person. Anybody who disagrees isn't worth datoing >:v
But changing your signature because you can't chose a quote is fun in a way, at least it means you can find inspiration from a wide variety of sources!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> I suppose it's almost because you can hear an artists emotion in their voice when they sing and in the way they play their instruments. It's harder to convey direct emotion with art and literature because, in a way, they're less spontaneous? Or maybe it's not and I'm just talking crap :|
> 
> I completely agree with you! I chose the quote because I think that love is, at it's core, an understanding of another person. Anybody who disagrees isn't worth datoing >:v
> But changing your signature because you can't chose a quote is fun in a way, at least it means you can find inspiration from a wide variety of sources!


Hmm yeah probably-although I would think that the traces of the paniter's brush on a painting are an equivalent of, for example, pulling guitar strings... And also, from time to time I catch a fancy for things like ambient, where most of the sounds are electronic, and it can still get me super high. There's also a lot of music that is... hmmm... not very spontaneous? xd 
No, no, one can only talk crap if they're being a jerk or saying something that is absolutely objectively untrue. This is not the case when discussing art!  Well. Just gotta embrace the fact that music is DMT and painting is common Mary Jane. II can actually recall one time when I went to an art museum and one painting made such an impression on me that I stood there staring at it for 15 minutes... But that was just once and I don't really know why it was that one painting. There are many other paintings I happen to like more. Maybe the painter sold his soul to satan but that's _highly_ unlikely.

...I'd say this doesn't have to be limited to one person, willing to understand the world results in something very similar, only it eventually becomes a general attitude, at least that's how I see it. Wow, I didn't know I'm so new-agey!  Oh but of course, why would you date someone who doesn't even want to understand you? (Apparently lots people do act this way. Sad!)

It surely is fun when you get into one of those "rate- or psychoanalize the signature above you" threads


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> Hmm yeah probably-although I would think that the traces of the paniter's brush on a painting are an equivalent of, for example, pulling guitar strings... And also, from time to time I catch a fancy for things like ambient, where most of the sounds are electronic, and it can still get me super high. There's also a lot of music that is... hmmm... not very spontaneous? xd
> No, no, one can only talk crap if they're being a jerk or saying something that is absolutely objectively untrue. This is not the case when discussing art!  Well. Just gotta embrace the fact that music is DMT and painting is common Mary Jane. II can actually recall one time when I went to an art museum and one painting made such an impression on me that I stood there staring at it for 15 minutes... But that was just once and I don't really know why it was that one painting. There are many other paintings I happen to like more. Maybe the painter sold his soul to satan but that's _highly_ unlikely.
> 
> ...I'd say this doesn't have to be limited to one person, willing to understand the world results in something very similar, only it eventually becomes a general attitude, at least that's how I see it. Wow, I didn't know I'm so new-agey!  Oh but of course, why would you date someone who doesn't even want to understand you? (Apparently lots people do act this way. Sad!)
> 
> It surely is fun when you get into one of those "rate- or psychoanalize the signature above you" threads


That's true! I guess I ultimately care more about how the art makes me feel so I just kind of view it as it is an revel in the emotions it brings forth, so I don't feel the emotion in the strokes until I look at in complete detail and pull it to pieces in my head.

Definitely not! I try very hard to understand others, but sometimes I feel it's not reciprocated ^^; I think some people just like the idea of being in love or else just being loved so they'll be with somebody who doesn't actually get them.

Certainly! I love those threads!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> That's true! I guess I ultimately care more about how the art makes me feel so I just kind of view it as it is an revel in the emotions it brings forth, so I don't feel the emotion in the strokes until I look at in complete detail and pull it to pieces in my head.
> 
> Definitely not! I try very hard to understand others, but sometimes I feel it's not reciprocated ^^; I think some people just like the idea of being in love or else just being loved so they'll be with somebody who doesn't actually get them.
> 
> Certainly! I love those threads!


So basically it goes from strokes to the big thing they make that ties them together and then out, to translate this to the language of emotions. Far out! So it is like music, after all. Musician pulls strings, makes sound, sounds assemble in a song along with other sounds and trigger listener's glands. my explanation of the obvious seems to make little sense but somehow I feel weirdly content about it.

Oh, it's all because of my not-so-realistic perception of everything and everyone else as a part of the universe in general. But some of them are really nasty parts of it. No dating for 'em. xd
My, but poor people, they lie to themselves by doing so! They must be so desperate if they take whatever comes their way... I begin to wonder if the description of INTPs as hard to get to know and befriend is really true, or if it's actually that the other types don't try enough to make sure both sides get each other... I see so many completely unfitted people trying to establish a relation and being suprised it doesn't work (my parents for example).


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> So basically it goes from strokes to the big thing they make that ties them together and then out, to translate this to the language of emotions. Far out! So it is like music, after all. Musician pulls strings, makes sound, sounds assemble in a song along with other sounds and trigger listener's glands. my explanation of the obvious seems to make little sense but somehow I feel weirdly content about it.
> 
> Oh, it's all because of my not-so-realistic perception of everything and everyone else as a part of the universe in general. But some of them are really nasty parts of it. No dating for 'em. xd
> My, but poor people, they lie to themselves by doing so! They must be so desperate if they take whatever comes their way... I begin to wonder if the description of INTPs as hard to get to know and befriend is really true, or if it's actually that the other types don't try enough to make sure both sides get each other... I see so many completely unfitted people trying to establish a relation and being suprised it doesn't work (my parents for example).


I love that description, it's very accurate!

You know sometimes I wonder if there are people who you will never get along with but I'm not sure. I'd explain what I mean but I fee so exhausted I'm not sure if I can right now, sorry!


----------



## Narcissus

Pantali said:


> I love that description, it's very accurate!
> 
> You know sometimes I wonder if there are people who you will never get along with but I'm not sure. I'd explain what I mean but I fee so exhausted I'm not sure if I can right now, sorry!


I think it was a very science-y description, yet suited for a school book. *proud* and lol, another weird music thing, I subconsciously pick up words from currently playing songs and write them down. I realized just now that I wouldn't normally use the word assemble because for some unknown reason I could never remember its meaning. And now BAM! Magiiiic and ehh why do I even mention this?? It's not even that late my mind shouldn't begin to ramble yet

I know a few such persons. One of them was my teacher and, funny thing, it's not just me who couldn't get along with her. It was our whole class. We all spoke the same language, yet we felt like we're from different planets. And, well, she wasn't the nicest person to begin with... It was easy to offend her and she would give mild hints of it by being unkind to us but in a way that wasn't really direct so we couldn't even tell that someone else. Hmm. I wonder if maybe I also am a bit too tired to make sense but I never know that, I think too much all the time :'|


----------



## Pantali

pagan astronaut said:


> I think it was a very science-y description, yet suited for a school book. *proud* and lol, another weird music thing, I subconsciously pick up words from currently playing songs and write them down. I realized just now that I wouldn't normally use the word assemble because for some unknown reason I could never remember its meaning. And now BAM! Magiiiic and ehh why do I even mention this?? It's not even that late my mind shouldn't begin to ramble yet
> 
> I know a few such persons. One of them was my teacher and, funny thing, it's not just me who couldn't get along with her. It was our whole class. We all spoke the same language, yet we felt like we're from different planets. And, well, she wasn't the nicest person to begin with... It was easy to offend her and she would give mild hints of it by being unkind to us but in a way that wasn't really direct so we couldn't even tell that someone else. Hmm. I wonder if maybe I also am a bit too tired to make sense but I never know that, I think too much all the time :'|


I kinda collect interesting words too, it's fun to find lesser known ones! Idiosyncratic is one I found just by looking through a dictionary but it's been a useful word to slip into essays.

I'm sorry you had an annoying teacher like that :/ I like to think that you could get along with everyone but to get along with some people are so difficult and tiring to be around that it's not worth bothering with them ;w;


----------

